
Marzipan - dfabulich
http://benjaminmayo.co.uk/marzipan
======
dfabulich
> _Marzipan apps are ugly ducklings. As soon as you use them, you can just
> know these are not at one with the system. You detect that there’s a
> translation layer of some kind at work here, just like when you use Slack on
> the Mac you instinctively feel that it’s a web app in a thin wrapper. The
> underlying implementation is exposed to the user with a bevy of performance
> sluggishness, UI quirks and non-standard behaviours. That’s bad._

A thoughtful critique, including screenshots and interaction details.

------
sandbags
I'm still trying to grapple with the point of this thing. Does Apple have so
few macOS developers that they couldn't have written a native news app? What
are the iOS apps people are so desperate for on macOS that the developers
refuse to port? Unless AppKit is going away, I feel like I am missing
something.

~~~
pvg
I don't think it's about the News app, the technology gives Apple an easier
way to ensure the Mac has a sort of 'feature parity' with iOS devices. Apple's
own goals seem to be the primary driver.

